# Creating a bootable floppy disk



## charlief (Apr 24, 2000)

Running in Win 98 I could always format a floppy and then use the SYS command to create the system files , so it could be used as a bootable disk. However, under Win 2000, the SYS coomand in DOS is not recognized, so how do you format/create a floppy so that it contains command.com, etc. etc.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

The format command used to have an option to transfer the system files during formatting, as in:

format A: /S

Have you tried this in Win2000? I don't have access to my Win2000 partition at the moment, so I can't verify this, but it might be worth a try.

Hope this helps.


----------



## charlief (Apr 24, 2000)

Nope, tried that first. Seems like W2000 doesn't like the /S or SYS command at all. I'm sure Windows can do it, but who knows ?


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

You can boot to MS-DOS mode and run Bootdisk.bat.


----------



## Meckter (Apr 17, 2002)

Using WIN2K you should install the recovery console (http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q216417) this will allow you to get to a DOS type console that uses alot of DOS type commands (http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q229/7/16.ASP) including the FORMAT command. This should take care of you.

Meckter


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

That's a good thought -- but can you actually create a bootable floppy from the recovery console (i.e., place the system files on the floppy)? As far as I can tell, you are still using the format command from WIN2K, which (incredible as it sounds) does not appear to support creation of a bootable floppy. Let me know if I've missed something (always possible; I have a talent for overlooking the obvious!).


----------



## Meckter (Apr 17, 2002)

codejockey,
after looking a little more deeply I dont think that it will allow a format /s so I dont think that it will create one....sorry

Meckter


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

I wonder whatever happen to Charlie?

He never replied to most of us.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Meckter --

No problem -- I was just hoping you'd discovered something I'd overlooked (happens all the time!). We all do what we can, and I've certainly had my share of suggestions that ended up being wide of the mark. That doesn't diminish the intent in the least. Thanks for posting, and I'm looking forward to the next time when you have that critical piece of information that makes all the difference.


----------

